# bifold doors



## larry58 (May 2, 2009)

I want to install (2) 24" bifold doors side by side. What is the size of the rough opening? I will be finishing with halh inch sheetrock. Also is there anything between the doors? I guess its called a mullian. Thanks for your help


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Buy the doors first, then build the rough opening for the set. On the packaging it will state the finished opening needed for the doors sizes you want.
There is no mullion. If the space near the jambs are more then you like, you can install a narrow stop molding to close the space. 
Ron


----------



## larry58 (May 2, 2009)

already got the doors. no instructions. do the two doors go side by side? they r 47 inches wide, so my rough opening should b 47 inches for the doors plus an inch for half in sheetrock


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

You will need a finished opening of 48". Doors are side by side, hinged in the middle.


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

I just installed a set on Saturday (along with 12 slab panels, a pocket door and 1 prehung!) and the finished size for the set of doors I had required 47 1/2". 48" would works as well, you'll just have a slightly larger gap clearance on the outside edges.


----------

